# Water moccasin for sale



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

$50.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A picture would say a thousand words.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shaner, will it work on other blinds besides FA's?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

interested, if its what I think it is.. PM inbound.


----------

